# Festool TS5



## Supersyd (May 20, 2010)

Howdy members, I have a request please.Could anybody tell me where I can get a good price for a Festool TS55 circular saw. Under $1200 would be nice. Thanking you Supersyd


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Festool products are "fair-trade" - meaning all dealers have to sell them at the same price.

The TS55 with rail is only $500, though. I bought one, with an optional long rail, a few months ago for cutting sheet goods. While pricey, it's a dream.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ralph, now you know the reason for the *Country* requirement when registering. Prices in Oz are very different than here in the US.


----------



## Supersyd (May 20, 2010)

Ralph Barker said:


> Festool products are "fair-trade" - meaning all dealers have to sell them at the same price.
> 
> The TS55 with rail is only $500, though. I bought one, with an optional long rail, a few months ago for cutting sheet goods. While pricey, it's a dream.


Sorry about that, should have mention in the land of Oz It does not seem like you can import them. Thanks


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Duh*



Mike said:


> Ralph, now you know the reason for the *Country* requirement when registering. Prices in Oz are very different than here in the US.


I really _should_ pay more attention, shouldn't I?


----------



## erock (Nov 7, 2010)

supersyd----The festool ts55 for me was well worth the price. I bought mine about 6 months ago. Now my 10" table saw is a work table and collects dust. I took 4x8 sheets of 3/4" birch plywood and cut them down to 2x4 pieces. Routed a T&G on the sides and used my floor nailer and installed them as hardwood flooring. Looks great! I got big points with the wife!! I also bought the MFT3 table from festool. This weekend I am picking up my parallel guide system by festool. My plan is to buy all of festool's tools.
The dust collection is by far the best on the market, thats what I think. And I find them to be fun to use. Hope you buy one, you will love it!


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

erock said:


> My plan is to buy all of festool's tools.


Yikes! I hope you know what that will mean to the trade deficit! :haha:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It must be nice to be rich 

=======


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*Festool*

I used to tease Festool people who bought what then seemed like over-priced tools. After buying a TS55 with the guide rails for cutting sheet goods (along with their vac), however, I've changed my attitude. The additional engineering that Festool put into their tools, and the results one gets with the tools, has at least partially converted me. I do not, however, like the design of their router, so my PC routers are still smiling.


----------



## Supersyd (May 20, 2010)

I am now proud owner of one TS55 at a great price.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations, Seddon.


----------

